# Won't bear weight on rear leg



## puppymom (Jun 13, 2005)

This morning when we got up I noticed that Ty would not bear any weight on his left rear leg. He is holding it tucked up under his hip. I have palpated the entire leg and back and can find nothing amiss, no area of soreness or swelling. He is his usual active self and is running around acting completely normal (except for the leg tucked up). 

I called the Vet, who can't see him until Monday (although he did say he would see him before if I felt it was an emergency). He suggested I give him baby aspirin and keep him quiet for a couple days. So I'm crating him as much as possible and keeping him from running too much. 

It is entirely possible that he pulled a muscle or something rough housing with Tasker, his "brother" but there doesn't appear to be any soreness when touched. Could he have pulled a muscle but not hurt to the touch?

Does anyone have any thoughts?


----------



## MissMelanie (Feb 13, 2006)

Good luck I hope it's nothing serious.

Melanie


----------



## I found nemo (Feb 23, 2006)

I would bet he pulled his little muscle.. Is he crying or anything?
If not, I would think he is okay, but take him in anyway to make sure..


Good/Luck,
Andrea~


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

My first thought would be a luxating patella. When they "pop" out, they can be very painful. If he's still not putting any weight on it tomorrow, I'd try to get him in to see your vet.


----------



## puppymom (Jun 13, 2005)

> My first thought would be a luxating patella. When they "pop" out, they can be very painful. If he's still not putting any weight on it tomorrow, I'd try to get him in to see your vet.[/B]



I was afraid that might be it, but wasn't sure if it would effect the back legs. For some reason I thought that was in the front. Is there any area of the leg that you can "feel" if something is amiss?


----------



## dr.jaimie (Mar 23, 2004)

sounds like it could be patella, cruciate ligament tear, or sprain...no way for u to tell urself at home. as far as the aspirin it isnt the best thing to be given to dogs. in a study all dogs that were given aspirin had some sort of stomach ulcers. makes them have bleeding. not a real safe drug. if it can be avoided it is best not to use. and its deadly to cats.

so they will only see u if its an emergency..what do they consider an emergency? to me if adog is in pain or discomfort, then it is an emergency. do they charge more if u say it is an emergency? i would call and see if they can fit u in tomorrow


----------



## Scoobydoo (May 26, 2005)

I am sorry Ty has hurt himself, I sure hope he is better soon









I was a bit surprised at the asprin too, in Australia the vets tell us not to give it to any of our pets, I would be seeking an appointment and also asking for something other than asprin to relieve Ty's pain and any inflamation that could be there. Like Dr Jaimie said, what does that vet consider to be an emergency?


----------



## puppymom (Jun 13, 2005)

Thanks Jamie! I didn't know that about asa, I knew cats shouldn't have it but didn't know it was bad for dogs. In the past my vet has had me give Ty 1/2 a baby asa for pain from shots. I'll see how he is in the morning. Tonight he seems a bit better, is actually putting the foot down about half the time now. The hardest part is keeping him quiet, I didn't really how much time he and Tasker spend playing CHASE ME!!!! He did have 1/2 a asa around 3:30 so I don't know if that helped or if it's getting better. I'll stop the asa and see what happens. 

I am afraid it may be the luxating patella. I have been reading up on it and the ss's are there. He has in the past had brief periods of holding the same leg up, but they would resolve so quickly that I didn't think too much about it. This is the first time it has lasted more than a couple minutes. 

If he's still lame in the morning we'll call the vet. Other wise we'll get it check on Monday. 

How is luxating patella dx? Doe it show on a xray (if the knee cap is not out of place)?


----------



## dr.jaimie (Mar 23, 2004)

a vet can feel it by palpation and can confirm it on xray


----------



## puppymom (Jun 13, 2005)

> I am sorry Ty has hurt himself, I sure hope he is better soon
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I'm not sure. But I've had the same vet for almost 20 years so I am sure if I told him we needed to come in it won't be a problem. He told me he was on call this weekend and not to hesitate to call if I needed to. Since he doesn't seem to be in pain, at all I am hoping he'll be better in themorning and we can wait til Monday to get it checked. But if he is still lame in the morning I'll call.


----------



## Scoobydoo (May 26, 2005)

> Thanks Jamie! I didn't know that about asa, I knew cats shouldn't have it but didn't know it was bad for dogs. In the past my vet has had me give Ty 1/2 a baby asa for pain from shots. I'll see how he is in the morning. Tonight he seems a bit better, is actually putting the foot down about half the time now. The hardest part is keeping him quiet, I didn't really how much time he and Tasker spend playing CHASE ME!!!! He did have 1/2 a asa around 3:30 so I don't know if that helped or if it's getting better. I'll stop the asa and see what happens.
> 
> I am afraid it may be the luxating patella. I have been reading up on it and the ss's are there. He has in the past had brief periods of holding the same leg up, but they would resolve so quickly that I didn't think too much about it. This is the first time it has lasted more than a couple minutes.
> 
> ...


Your vet can usually tell by manipulating the knee joint and feeling the socket and let you know if the knee slips in and out easily. Scooby had the same problem when he was little and would cry sometimes if his slipped, we had it checked and were told it was minor and the socket was not worn down so we put him on Glyco-Flex and he has never looked back. He has been taking it now since he was young.


----------



## sassy's mommy (Aug 29, 2005)

When this recently happened to my Sassy it turned out to be a sprain. Whew! I was never so glad for a sprain (and not a patella.) Please keep us posted.


----------



## puppymom (Jun 13, 2005)

We saw the Vet yesterday, Ty has LP in both rear legs. The original plan was to take him back next week for xrays under anethesia to see how bad it is. My Vet said he has never done a dog that small and would then refer me to Cornell Vet School. Doggy Dad and I talked about it last night and decided (with input from Dr. Jamie-THANKS!!) that there is no point in messing around with the local Vet. I'm going to call Cornell today and get an appointment for an evaluation there.

So I don't go into sticker shock can anyone tell me approximately what this surgery might wind up costing. ALthough this morning I was trying to prepare Doug for the fact that this could be a very expensive surgery and he gave Ty a hug and said it doesn't matter WHAT it costs, he's worth it!!!







What a guy!


----------



## KimKarr (Feb 4, 2006)

Oh, poor little Ty! So sorry that it's turned out to be LP's. I swear -- there's a lot of that going around these days, isn't there? I bet you get excellent advice from Cornell. Please let us know what you find out.

I'm all ears on waiting to hear the 'sticker shock' number. Noelle goes to her Orthopedist appointment to see about both luxating patellas next Tuesday. 

I'm not trying to steal a thread here -- but this information may come in handy for others, too: 

Jaimie (or anyone else who's had two legs done) ... what are your feelings/advice about having both legs done at the same time vs. having one done and letting it heal and then doing the other one?


----------



## puppymom (Jun 13, 2005)

By al means, steal away. I am interested in hearing any information that anyone can share. I am lucky to have several patients who are Cornell Professors and I have asked them to find out who the "best" is for me!!


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

I'm so sorry to hear that Ty has two luxating patellas, but I am glad that you are taking him to Cornell.

I have no firsthand knowledge of this (thank heavens), but from what I've read here when others have had it done, I think getting two done is over $2,000.

Do make sure you contact your breeder and let her know abou this. LP's can be genetic and a good breeder would want to know. Some even contribute to the cost of the surgery.


----------



## miko's mommy (Feb 8, 2005)

> We saw the Vet yesterday, Ty has LP in both rear legs. The original plan was to take him back next week for xrays under anethesia to see how bad it is. My Vet said he has never done a dog that small and would then refer me to Cornell Vet School. Doggy Dad and I talked about it last night and decided (with input from Dr. Jamie-THANKS!!) that there is no point in messing around with the local Vet. I'm going to call Cornell today and get an appointment for an evaluation there.
> 
> So I don't go into sticker shock can anyone tell me approximately what this surgery might wind up costing. ALthough this morning I was trying to prepare Doug for the fact that this could be a very expensive surgery and he gave Ty a hug and said it doesn't matter WHAT it costs, he's worth it!!!
> 
> ...


Hi Puppymom,

Miko's surgery on both knees was $2400 in total. He also stayed there overnight for 2 nights (they have a vet sleeping there at night plus constant monitoring -- I called and visited all the time) This was at a very experienced orthopedic surgeon in LA area so I am not sure if prices will be the same at Cornell. At the time we were living in LA, and I thought the surgeons were very experienced (that's all they did all day long), so I went with them. Miko is doing great over 1.5 years later so I think we made the right choice. Cornell is an awesome school so I am sure Ty will be in good hands. 

Also, I am glad we had both knees done at the same time because I could never put Miko through that again







.

Good luck!!

PS. I would insist on x-rays and also get multiple opinions as exams can be very subjective.


----------



## puppymom (Jun 13, 2005)

Thanks! That is ver helpful. I actually have been thinking about Miko since Ty was diagnosed, knowing that you did both at once. If necessary I can't imagine not doing them both at the same time. It's like knee replacements on people, the people I have known who have done both at the same time have been so glad they did. 

The cost is about what I expected (unfortunately). I am trying to narrow it down to two Vets, one at Cornell and one not to get two different opinions. I am very lucky to live in Ithaca where there are so many graduates of Cornell in practice. There is one group in paticular that specializes in orthopedics. I'm so glad that we don't have to make this decision in an "emergency" situation and that I have time to really check things out.


----------



## miko's mommy (Feb 8, 2005)

> Thanks! That is ver helpful. I actually have been thinking about Miko since Ty was diagnosed, knowing that you did both at once. If necessary I can't imagine not doing them both at the same time. It's like knee replacements on people, the people I have known who have done both at the same time have been so glad they did.
> 
> The cost is about what I expected (unfortunately). I am trying to narrow it down to two Vets, one at Cornell and one not to get two different opinions. I am very lucky to live in Ithaca where there are so many graduates of Cornell in practice. There is one group in paticular that specializes in orthopedics. I'm so glad that we don't have to make this decision in an "emergency" situation and that I have time to really check things out.[/B]


No problem. I know it will run up the bill, but I would definitely get more than one opinion if for no other reason but to find the one surgeon you will be happy and comfortable with. We also by chance met people who had their dog's knees or hips done at the place we did before Miko had the surgery and it was great to know that their dogs did well after the surgery (ie satisfied customers).

I haven't had time to respond to all threads regarding luxating patellas since I have been so busy with my residency (although in the last week I have been procrastinating way too much and delaying writing a paper) but if anyone has any questions about our experience with knees surgery, feel free to e-mail to me. For us it was the best decision we made for Miko but I know it can be a terrifying ordeal.


----------

